# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Jual Bak Fiber kotak

## Chandra

Dear Koiser,
 Mau lepas bak fiber kotak ukuran 2m x 1m x 40 cm. Harga tokonya sudah sekitar 1,2 juta...sudah dipakai sekitar 1,5..mau dilepas di 800 ribu. Bak fiber bisa diambil langsung di Awiligar 148...Makasih.
Foto 1

Foto 2

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Chandra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

